#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-25
<clovertone> hello. I'm having a little trouble installing Hamachi
<clovertone> during installation, everything goes fine until the end when it tries to start the service, it shows an error.
<clovertone> I used this installation guide on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpkUEGjDzn8
<clovertone> but prior to that I installed the latest LSB package, as recommended on the hamachi website, using apt-get
<clovertone> this is the error from Terminal:Starting LogMeIn Hamachi VPN tunneling engine logmein-hamachi/sbin/start-sto­p-daemon: Unable to start /opt/logmein-hamachi/bin/hamac­hid: Exec format error (Exec format error) *
<czajkowski> ebel: got them details yet so I can get the dns change
<ebel> ah feck no, sorry
<ebel> i'll do that later tonight postwork
<ebel> well, i'll send you the details.
<ebel> i suggest pinging everyone involved incl. new web masters to make sure everyone's ready to go
<ebel> sorry!
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-26
<jarlath_> Hi follks. Just wondering if we have a localised HCL at all or if it would be worthwhile to establish one? I went in to PC world a few days ago and was amazed that they were able to tell me which wireless device worked with Ubuntu. If there were a way to gather that kind of local / national information it could make things a lot easier for people.
<czajkowski> jarlath_: what do you mean localised HCL ?
<ebel> hardware compatability list?
<czajkowski> jarlath_: there is the uubbuntu certification program
<czajkowski> well there is.........
<czajkowski> it's there on ubuntu website
<ebel> kinda cool to see a big computer retailer knowing about ubuntu :)
<czajkowski> http://blog.canonical.com/2011/07/18/ubuntu-certification-is-changing/
<jarlath_> Thanks czajkowski. I haven't looked at such a list since Mandrake linux and early Ubuntu HCL. I found them unhelpful when it came to wireless though. They certed chipsets and I didn't know what a chipset was.
<czajkowski> jarlath_: a lot then has clearly changed
<czajkowski> jarlath_: the certification program is big with OEMs now
<czajkowski> and seeing as it's the only desktop you can buy pre installed
<czajkowski> we need it
<ebel> yeah wireless were always an issue
<ebel> cause there were only a few wireless manufactorors, and lots of retailers would slap their own case on it
<ebel> so you didn't know what was exactly inside it
<czajkowski> I've found tbh in the last 4/5 releases no issue with wifi
<ebel> yeah, it's improved a lot
<jarlath_> czajkowski: I've had trouble with USB wifi in the last few years - but I've only tried about two devices.
<jarlath_> So for example - the unit I bought recently was a NETGEAR N150 Wireless USB Adapter (about EUR 20). I just did a search on http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ and nothing came up for it.
<czajkowski> well it is a new process
<czajkowski> but I know NETgear works extremely well
<czajkowski> you could also join the lists for the cerfitifcation
<czajkowski> or ask the guy about it that is running it
<jarlath_> Ok, I'll do that. Thanks czajkowski.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-27
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> ebel: got yer mail so is that the exact detals I shyould give once we find the webmaster?
<ebel> yes
<ebel> Well, from what I understand. if they come back to you and say something is wrong, come back to me, etc. :)
 * ebel shall look at minutes and track people down
<czajkowski> yup
<tdr112> morning all
<czajkowski> anyone want to help mrevell https://twitter.com/#!/launchpad_net/status/96222459484848128
<czajkowski> it is intersting to do and only takes a few mins
<tdr112> what does he want to talk about
<czajkowski> launchpad and how certain things are done
<czajkowski> tdr112: well worth doing it tbh
<czajkowski> some new stuff happening and nice to get an glimpse of stuff
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-28
<johnt> hello folks
<ebel> ahoy
<johnt> hey - hows it going?
<ebel> good good
<ebel> yourself?
<czajkowski> hows life
<johnt> not so bad!
<johnt> i was wondering if anyone knew anything about preseeding?
<johnt> im trying to set a default wallpaper for a custom install - cant figure out how to do it at all...
<ebel> I sorta do, but it's been a while
<ebel> the wallpaper is tricky
<ebel> IIRC you need to run a post install script that calls a gconf command that sets the default wallpaper
<ebel> or a post-install command or whatever
<ebel> find out what the the gconf-something command is to change the default wallpaper
<ebel> find out how to preseed a command that's to be run at the end
<ebel> put the 2 together
<johnt> ah - cool, thanks!
<johnt> i have a few other gconf settings in the preseed so i think that will work...
<johnt> ebel: do you know if there is any easy way to have a system automatically install all updates and reboot when it needs to?
<ebel> in the preseed?
<ebel> I suppose you could do a post install script.
<ebel> you may be able to chroot to the newly installed system, and do the aptitude update/upgrade
<ebel> i think it's possible to have a script that runs the first time a machine boots....
<johnt> so - i suppose you can do the updates with cron but how would you get it to reboot only when needed (eg. a kernel update) rather than after every update?
<johnt> does that kind of make sense?
<ebel> do you want it to upgrade the machine every day? or just the first time it's installed?
<johnt> every couple of weeks i suppose would be appropriate
<ebel> background unatteneded upgrades are usually frowned upon.
<ebel> Since it might break your system
<johnt> true - but they arnt as bad as a system which _never_ gets updated which seems to be the only alternative...
<ebel> upgrade sometimes need to replace configuration files, and ask you a question, i don't know how easy it is to tell aptitude/debconf to always select something
<johnt> this is true
<johnt> :/
<ebel> as for when to reboot, there's gotta be a way to know when your machine needs a reboot, since my indicator thingie tells me when it's upgraded
<johnt> yeah - i assume there is a flag set somewhere?
<ebel> or a file...
<johnt> i just cant seem to find it
<ebel> /var/run/reboot-required?
<ebel> cf. http://fossplanet.com/f12/when-reboot-after-aptitude-safe-upgrade-146014/
<ebel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo
<johnt> nice - thanks!
<johnt> that cron-apt thing looks interesting
<johnt> ebel: any idea which user the scripts in the /etc/cron.*/ directories are run as?
<ebel> root
<ebel> actually no, the user you specifiy
<ebel> bah no. /etc/crontab you specify the user
<ebel> for /etc/cron.{daily,weekly,etc}/ they are done as root
<ebel> you can also have user specific crontabs with "crontab" command
<ebel> and in /etc/cron.d/ you specify the user aswell
<johnt> ok cool, that makes sense
<johnt> ebel: thanks for your help with this stuff, i really appreciate it!!
<ebel> no problemo! any timne
<ebel> why are you preseeding things?
<johnt> im setting up a system which can be used for virus scanning removable media (usb keys, CDs, etc.). the thinking was that the machine couldnt be running windows because it would just get infected by the same thing we are looking for and end up making the situation worse. the presed is just to create a working machine from a single CD which can be used by people who have never seen a linux box before :D
<ebel> cool
<ebel> a live cd would be helpful here.
<ebel> since everytime you restart it's a fresh clean install
<johnt> true - the only problem there is that the virus scanner needs to constantly be updated with new definitions...
<tdr112> johnt: could you get the live cd to install a new copy from the net each time it boots
<johnt> tdr112: yeah, i suppose you could!
<johnt> but im at the end of a 9 month project - i cant really start again :D
<tdr112> ah ok
<ebel> ah yes, virus definitions
<johnt> its kind of cool the way it works - it detects devices being plugged in with udev and kicks off a scan then emails the results to a database in the background
<johnt> http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/0728/nama.html
<johnt> anyone thinking of buying a house? :P
<ebel> :P
<ebel> IME a lot of the time with linux you can spot 'odd' files on the usb disk
<ebel> and delete them
<ebel> but a proper virus scanner would be cool
<johnt> it acutally uses Kaspersky - not sure why that decision was made
#ubuntu-ie 2012-07-23
<mokmeister> allo
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> evening
<slashbel> good evening
#ubuntu-ie 2012-07-26
<mokmeister> Just looking at OMGUbuntu there and thinking Ubuntu is really set to take off!
<mokmeister> It has so much going for it these days it more than matches other commercial OSes, it's unreal really
<mokmeister> Kudos to all those who work so hard making Ubuntu what it is.
<mokmeister> It's great to be part of something special!
<mokmeister> Makes me feel kinda good inside using this OS.
<airurando> nice one mokmeister
<mokmeister> Indeed! Only saying it like it is! :D How are you airurando?
<airurando> good now mokemeister, and you?
<zmoylan> each new version of windows seems a little worse and a little more restrictive.  their loss is linuxs gain.  ubuntu is the starting point for many looking at linux.
<airurando> hi zmoylan
<zmoylan> hi airurando, all well?
<airurando> yip
<airurando> and with you?
<zmoylan> getting by.  hip gradually getting better.  mostly trying to walk as much as possible to build up lost muscle.  down to one crutch.  only symptom left is insomnia
<airurando> to the first part good
<airurando> to the second bad
<mokmeister> yes, things are good, thanks for asking .
<mokmeister> hi zmoylan
<zmoylan> hi mokmeister
<mokmeister> yeah, Windows 8 seems to be getting fairly mixed reviews
<airurando> if you get more and more excercise I'd hope the insomnia might go away.
<mokmeister> Glad it won't be bothering me!
<mokmeister> exercise is key
<zmoylan> when they're already dissing it on prime time sites like the bbc it cannot be good for ms.  ms's loss is linuxs gain.
<mokmeister> still hard to do if there's pain. Harder to sleep as well I'd imagine
<mokmeister> BBC? I didn't see that
<mokmeister> I read the Gartner guy's report on Win 8, what did he say again, "in a word, bad..." ow!
<zmoylan> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18996377
<mokmeister> Even though he said that about the desktop experience rather than Windows 8 as a whole. He felt the experience was good on tablets etc.
<mokmeister> Thanks for the link
<zmoylan> the problem is that all the oses are obsessed with a one size fits all interface because of tablets.  this is not a good thing imo.  with ubuntu you can use unity or install xubuntu or lubuntu and use a traditional ui.  linux=choice
<mokmeister> I saw that on the register
<mokmeister> true, the beauty of linux in general. Choice.
<mokmeister> Use it the way you want, not the way you are told to use it
<mokmeister> Speaking of the register and openness etc., came across some sad news on the Register today: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/26/andre_hedrick/
<mokmeister> Only for Andre we might not have had any choices in the hw we use.
<zmoylan> and it'll run on anything from a raspberry pi to a beowulf cluster or ibm mainframe and everything in between.
<zmoylan> saw that.  one of the heros who's name will be remembered by so few.
<mokmeister> indeed
<mokmeister> Kids are looking for hot chocolate before bedtime, better go and attend to their needs! ;)
<mokmeister> biab
<zmoylan> we need something like the andre hedrick award for open hardware.  nvidia need not apply, or should be given a booby prize
<zmoylan> hot chocolate in summer.  phew! :-)
<mokmeister> Yes, indeed, they love their hot chocolate, all year round!
<mokmeister> They weren't overly happy there were no marshmallows left! ;)
<zmoylan> oh the hardships they must face! :-D
<zmoylan> for me as a kid it was cocoa and slice of white turnover loaf bread to go with it on  cold nights.
<czajkowski> aloha
<zmoylan> hi, all well?
<czajkowski> yeah all good
<zmoylan> sorted your irc problems?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> not harassing ubuntu sever folks
<zmoylan> because tomorrow is sysadmin day? http://sysadminday.com/
<mokmeister> I like the idea of andre hedrick award, nice one! Twould be nice to see something like that happen.
<mokmeister> I like to think those hardships my kids have to face, *every* day, are character building!
<mokmeister> At least they'll be able to face the world, chin up, when there's no marshallows left!
<mokmeister> With that said, it's time for me to hit the hay. G'nite all.
<zmoylan> well as a parent you get to use those iconic lines that made us as kids think.  my mothers great line was 'don't come running to me when you break a leg' :-)
<zmoylan> cya
<mokmeister> hehehe, indeed!
<mokmeister> byeeeee!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-22
<airurando> afternoon
<czajkowski> howdy
<airurando> any idea when the forums will be back up?
<airurando> but worried
<airurando> not sure which username and password I was using.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> no the main page just has the splash still
<czajkowski> see this si why SSO++ works
<czajkowski> so your LP and U1 are fine
<airurando> aye but i think my forum activity extended back before airurando
<airurando> not as savvy
<airurando> common username and password across a load of old site
<airurando> can't remember half of them
<airurando> changed what I could remember
<airurando> I'll be happier when I define the actual username and password that was in use when it comes back up.
<czajkowski> nods
<tdr112> hello
<zmoylan> hi
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> folks enjoying the sunshine ?
<zmoylan> please rain, please rain, please rain :-)
 * tdr112 wants some rain 
<czajkowski> hush up
<czajkowski> it's lovely!
<zmoylan> it's not natural!
<czajkowski> It is
<czajkowski> summer = hot nice sunshine weather
<czajkowski> winter cold ran
<zmoylan> only if you live on the surface of the sun :-p
<czajkowski> *rain
<czajkowski> sitting in the garden working away
<czajkowski> looking after the hens
<czajkowski> http://exastack.com/webcam/
<zmoylan> minding your chickens, and that's not a euphemism :-D
<czajkowski> had to seperate the old one from the 3 new ones as she's being a right madam tormenting them since 5:30 this morning
<zmoylan> your neighbours must love you :-)
<czajkowski> yeah :/
<czajkowski> we had to get up at 5:30 tis morning to give out to them and put them back in the hut and cover up the run with soem tarpulin to make it a bit darker in the hopes they'd sleep
<zmoylan> i like the sound of birds outside like chickens or budgies.  they respond to their surroundings so you can hear intruders and even changes in weather from their calls.
<czajkowski> yeah it's how we knew we had a fox in the first place
<czajkowski> then the fox got 2 of them
<czajkowski> so we had 1 left and both she and Jon wanted more
<czajkowski> so we went and got some yesterday
<zmoylan> have you secured the garden a bit to prevent the fox coming back?
<czajkowski> yeah we need to do some more work
<czajkowski> we need the hedge cut back a lot more to maybe put down a electric fence
<czajkowski> we've also bought an igloo for the hens to live in
<zmoylan> get a catapult so you can hit the fox from inside the house?  not to injure it but to stun shock it?
<czajkowski> so more space for them to roam free
<czajkowski> we've already laid a trap for it
<czajkowski> cant put down poision as the hens roam free
 * zmoylan hates the idea of poison, even for vermin
<czajkowski> yeah it's not good
<czajkowski> oh we have an egg laid
<czajkowski> on the camera
<zmoylan> eggwatch.com :-)
<mokmeister> ahoy!
<czajkowski> aloha
<mokmeister> Hi czajkowski, big day with the ubuntu edge and all!
<mokmeister> You gonna go for one yourself?
<mokmeister> I'm thinking about it myself, seems like a fantastic bit of kit
<mokmeister> Back again!
<czajkowski> hell yeah :)
<mokmeister> dunno what happened there, everything just froze on me.
<mokmeister> I only had the usual 10 dozen things running at once... ;)
<mokmeister> So fairly turbulent weekend al things linux really, hasn't it?
<mokmeister> h-online shutting its doors.
<mokmeister> ubuntu forums getting hacked
<mokmeister> was not so long ago I had Ubisoft getting onto me to tell me that my account there had been hacked.
<mokmeister> Getting kinda hacked off with all this hacking!
<mokmeister> ;)
<mokmeister> what irc clients do people use here, out of interest?
<mokmeister> I'm using smuxi myself
<mokmeister> tadadum
<czajkowski> I use irssi plus screen :)
<mokmeister> never used irssi and screen. I've tried a few, like the aforementioned smuxi, x-chat, quassel come to mind
<mokmeister> I quite liked quassel
<mokmeister> Never liked xchat
<mokmeister> czajkowski: et al, any of ye any good with qemu? I was trying to emulate a Raspberry Pi there over the weekend and got lost, was hoping to find some good how to documentation without having to read through the whole manual and the like
<czajkowski>  mokmeister hmm I'm not I'm afraid, maybe tdr112 may know where to point you
<mokmeister> I have a raspberry pi anyway so it's no biggy, was just trying to see if I could emulate one on the PC.
<mokmeister> Thanks any czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<mokmeister> czajkowski: you over in England now or are you back here?
<mokmeister> I missed the re-approval meeting last Wednesday, was glad to hear it went well.
<mokmeister> last Tuesday I meant, kjeez! :D
<mokmeister> No wonder I missed it! lol
<czajkowski> yup I live over here
<czajkowski> back and forth a bit for work or to see family
<mokmeister> or the occasional Ubuntu Hour!
<mokmeister> How are you coping with the weather over? I hear there's a heat wave.
<mokmeister> I was reading over 700 people have died due to the heat. Must be pretty intense
<czajkowski> 700
<czajkowski> never heard that
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> yeah it's hot but tbh, people just need to cop on and do things properly, open window, drink more water
<czajkowski> don't go out in the mid day sun hungover :)
<czajkowski> common sense stuff
<mokmeister> I was down in ... where was I? Oh yeah, Ballylongford actually
<mokmeister> was passing through the place
<mokmeister> had been up on  knockanore earlier with work
<mokmeister> so I stopped for lunch there, and they actually had the English Times there.
<mokmeister> Was a bit odd I thought so I browsed through
<czajkowski> cool
<mokmeister> that's where I got the 700 figure from
<mokmeister> hmmm, panning out wrecked in the midday sun never did anyone any good! :D
<mokmeister> what do they say, common sense isn't all that common!
<mokmeister> 2414 Edges out of 5000 claimed already.
<mokmeister> Better move quick people! ;)
<tdr112> mokmeister: can you have a vm of an arm architecture on a pc ?
<mokmeister> yep.
<mokmeister> Hang on
<mokmeister> To quote qemu web page:
<mokmeister> When used as a machine emulator, QEMU can run OSes and programs made for one machine (e.g. an ARM board) on a different machine (e.g. your own PC).
<mokmeister> How exactly it is done I haven't figured out yet. ;)
<mokmeister> There's some bits and pieces I've been reading but I basically don't know what the intent of the commands are in them, and I generally like to understand what's going on before blindly copying and pasting
<mokmeister> I find it leads to less hassle... ;)
<tdr112> I have never used QEMU, so your on your own :)
<mokmeister> oh well, thanks anyway tdr112
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-23
<airurando> evening
<airurando> is everyone in here (who is interested) OK with our next team meeting being at 20:30 on 01 Aug 13?
<mokmeister> hello everyone!
<airurando> hey mokmeister!
<airurando> finally get to say hi to you on irc!
<airurando> proof there are some people active in this channel from time to time
<airurando> :-)
<mokmeister> Hi airurando ! Sorry, went afk almost as soon as I had typed! How are you doing?
<mokmeister> Twould be good to see something happening in here from time to time alright!
<airurando> he he that's the way it goes.
<mokmeister> Congrats btw on all your hard work with the reapproval process and all that/
<mokmeister> So what do you make of the Ubuntu Edge?
<airurando> thanks
<airurando> it's interesting
<mokmeister> Signed up for one there yesterday.
<airurando> if I had the 600 or 830 I'd go for it!
<mokmeister> Missus was not impressed.
<mokmeister> ;)
<airurando> ohhh
<mokmeister> I don't think she understands that it's more than a phone, more like a PC in your pocket
<airurando> aye
<mokmeister> with sapphire crystal!
<airurando> i do hope they make it and I hope I have the funds in the future to get one
<airurando> sapphire crystal sounds great
<airurando> saved screens everywhere
<mokmeister> Yes, €3M in one day is crazy, it's slowed down alot now though. Twill be hard to get to the €32M target. Hope it gets there.
<airurando> the 600 dollar special was very attractive
<mokmeister> It was.
<airurando> they should so that again
<mokmeister> I think it would help alot to do it maybe once a week
<airurando> again i was itching to buy but funds will not allow
<mokmeister> But even at that, €32M is alot of cash!
<airurando> aye
<mokmeister> one sec, back in a mo
<mokmeister> back again
<mokmeister> hello zmoylan
<zmoylan> hi mokmeister
<mokmeister> how's things?
<zmoylan> enjoying the break in the hot weather
<mokmeister> Yeah, it's nice alright
<mokmeister> Been heading down to Lahinch after work most of last week, making the most of it.
<mokmeister> Can't beat it
<zmoylan> of course in galway it's little excessive http://www.broadsheet.ie/2013/07/23/now-you-must-pay/
<mokmeister> Jaysus, I was just about to say that we could probably with the *bit* of rain!
<mokmeister> Until I saw your link!
<mokmeister> That's something else!
<mokmeister> Nothing like that down here at the mo, even though it has gone very dark...
<zmoylan> near 100% humidity and a bit of a cool breeze?  like squeezing a sponge
<mokmeister> Tis humid down here too alright
<mokmeister> Kids are complaining that they can't go to sleep.
<zmoylan> that was when my dad would make us run around the block... :-)
<mokmeister> hahaha!
<zmoylan> not a subtle man, but he got results. :-)
<mokmeister> hehe, heard a story today about a Kerry dad of old.
<zmoylan> go on
<mokmeister> The type who always wore the tweed cap no matter where he went
<mokmeister> Himself and the family went down to the beach
<mokmeister> He settled himself down on a blanket with his transistor radio and his cap to shield his eyes from the sun
<mokmeister> while the sons ran off kicking ball around the place.
<mokmeister> All was well til one of the lads kicked the ball off of some fellas flask and broke it.
<mokmeister> The three sons took off towards the dad with your man chasing them, waving his fist etc.
<mokmeister> The lads reached the dad and without him moving the cap, he said to the lads, keep running!
<mokmeister> He had no intention of having to deal with the irate beach goer.
<mokmeister> So the lads kept running.
<mokmeister> Tis a better story to be told than to be written! ;)
<airurando> sorry  I was off on bedtime duty... just catching up now
<mokmeister> airurando: I know the score! :D
<airurando> we had torrential downpours in athy earlier today
<airurando> go caught in one myself
<airurando> mokmeister: indeed!
<zmoylan> was looking touch and go coming back from tescos on foot but it held off bar a few drops
<airurando> hi zmoylan
<zmoylan> hi airurando
<airurando> and lucky bloody you!
<mokmeister> Never really got too bad here at all.
<zmoylan> don't worry, i was sweating enough that it might as well have being raining
<mokmeister> Was raining back in West Clare most of the morning this morning.
<mokmeister> Got nicely wet, was trying to deal with a cable fault and of course I'd left all my wet weather gear at home, hohum.
<zmoylan> next few days are looking more like a normal irish summer.  http://www.yr.no/place/Ireland/Leinster/Dublin/long.html
<mokmeister> Lesson learned for today: Never, ever leave your wet weather gear at home... ;)
<zmoylan> in ireland always have an umbrella and a fold up rain coat to be sure to be sure
<mokmeister> yech, don't like the look of that.
<mokmeister> Even though I looked at the Limerick forecast, it said fair, so hopefully they'll get the rest of it wrong too... ;)
<zmoylan> don't worry it'll rain around 0900 and 1700 to catch the commuters and be dry in between those times
<mokmeister> hahaha, indeed!
<zmoylan> i'm not cynical, merely predicting... :-)
<airurando> mokmeister & zmoylan: will you be able to attend Team meeting @ 20:30 on 01 Aug 13?
<mokmeister> It's not cynical to comment on reality as it is! :D
<mokmeister> airurando: YEah, I don't see why not
<zmoylan> fingers crossed airurando yes
<mokmeister> My problem is I just forget!
<zmoylan> twitter is your friend to remind you
<airurando> mokmeister & zmoylan: cool.
<airurando> nice to not talk to myself!!
<mokmeister> I'm gonna try and make more of an effort to hang out here more often though, see if we can revive the whole thing a bit.
<mokmeister> Don't really do twitter zmoylan
<airurando> mokmeister: music to my ears!!!!!
<mokmeister> airurando: Only way to be sure of intelligent conversation (to quote blackadder)!
<mokmeister> airurando: nice one!
<mokmeister> one sec
<airurando> mokmeister: we try for that but i can't promise anything!!!
<czajkowski> aloha
<mokmeister> airurando: lol!
<mokmeister> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> so I'll be in Dublin on August 14th and August 15th
<czajkowski> on August 15th there will be a MUG on
<czajkowski> so a mongo user grop meet up
<czajkowski> could be fun to come along
<czajkowski> then have some nibbles and a drink afterwards
<czajkowski> and catch up with folks
<czajkowski> event is open to everyone
<zmoylan> you must clock some serious airmiles czajkowski
<czajkowski> only travel for August is Ireland
<czajkowski> SEptember and October will be busy
<mokmeister> mongo is a kind of a web based type db, is it?
<mokmeister> So where are you off to in September and October?
<czajkowski> Berlin and italy in september
<czajkowski> paris munich and italy in october
<czajkowski> <-- sleep in london tomorrow which means I have to get up early
<czajkowski> aka not 8:55am :)
<mokmeister> Nice one. That's a fair bit of jet setting alright!
<zmoylan> they don't do duty free anymore do they? :-)
<airurando> czajkowski: stop teasing me.... :-)
<mokmeister> They do do that shop and collect thing now, that's kinda cool.
 * zmoylan breaks out harmonica and prepares to play the insomnia blues :-D
<mokmeister> :D
<zmoylan> reckon i'll sleep around 0400-0800 tomorrow if i'm lucky.
<mokmeister> zmoylan: coz of the heat or are you just sleep challenged in general?
<zmoylan> sleep challenged for past 5 years or so.  no more than 4 hours at a time and at irregular times.  usually 1-2 a day all going well.
<mokmeister> ouch. Sorry to hear that. That must be tough
<zmoylan> can't sleep, clown will eat me :-)
<mokmeister> IT?
<zmoylan> the simpsons
<mokmeister> hahaha!
<mokmeister> Shoulda known! :)
<zmoylan> well it was back when the simpsons was funny so 20 years ago now
<mokmeister> Yes, it has lost it's way a bit. Still worth watching from time to time
<airurando> night all.  kids have had a two hour head start on me which does not bode well for tomorrow.
<zmoylan> might try and sleep myself, might get lucky...
<mokmeister> k g'nite! Hope you get some sleep!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-24
<tdr112> airurando: sorry man i did not see you had replied while i was typing
<airurando> not at all tdr112. complementary e-mails from you and me.
 * airurando wonders will the vUDSs be quarterly during Feb May, Aug and Nov?
<airurando> toying with the idea of a yearly schedule for the LoCo.
<airurando> Just an idea
<airurando> again, just an idea.....
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/3319678/size/992
<airurando> I plan on discussing this schedule or alternative schedules at the August IRC meeting.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-25
<mokmeister> ahoy!
<zmoylan> awho?
<mokmeister> hehe, hello zmoylan
<zmoylan> hi mokmeister, enjoying the cooler weather?
<mokmeister> Jeez, I duuno about cooler, found it kinda humid today, was sweating like I was in a sauna today. I suppose a bit of humidity and a bit of manual labour can do that to you! ;)
<zmoylan> well dublin has 100% humidity at the mo so it is coming down :-)
<mokmeister> Yeah, some mad rain showers, but apart from that it's been mostly nice.
<zmoylan> doesn't feel like ireland if it's not raining
<mokmeister> lol
<Belgarath> it was fine when it wasn't
<Belgarath> felt like ireland all the same
<Belgarath> :)
<mokmeister> Nah, dull grey constant mist feels more like Ireland!
<mokmeister> hi Belgarath
<Belgarath> I don't know about mist it sort of diffiult to see one
<mokmeister> Question for ye: Do ye use skype or hangouts and if so have ye experienced any audio issues since upgrading to 13.04?
<Belgarath> skype
<Belgarath> no issues
<Belgarath> as for hanouts i rearly use them so ti is hard to comment
<Belgarath> but i have a real sound card in my pc :)
<czajkowski> any takers http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1j166z/hi_im_mark_shuttleworth_founder_of_ubuntu/
<mokmeister> Belgarath: What kind of webcam do you have?
<mokmeister> czajkowski: Cool, will check it out
<Belgarath> mokmeister: ps3 eye
<zmoylan> don't use skype, voip or hangouts.  unsociable sod that i am :-)
<mokmeister> Belgarath: so you use your PS3 for skyping or you have your PS3 eye working on Ubuntu?
<Belgarath> just ps3 eye as a usb camera
<mokmeister> ok
<mokmeister> cool
<Belgarath> got one extra with soem game where i didn't intend too
<Belgarath> and it is prettty decent qwuality
<zmoylan> always good to have a backup
<mokmeister> indeed, good stuff
<mokmeister> I have a feeling it's something to do with the webcam, just not sure
<mokmeister> Logitech Quickcam 9000
<mokmeister> did a bit of reading on it there last night and there do seem to be some issues floating around with hangouts and skype and pulse audio. Didn't find any solutions though.
<mokmeister> Was hoping a quick fix would be to swap out the camera
<mokmeister> Have been reading that reddit AMA. Very interesting.
<mokmeister> Some very good points in it.
<mokmeister> Personally would like to see an open device, how practical that is I don't know.
<mokmeister> I suppose the fact that the vivaldi isn't open points to the fact that it isn't really all that easy to use open hardware
<mokmeister> Fairtrade hw and supply channels would be important also, especially considering the fact that Ubuntu is "Linux for Human Beings"
<mokmeister> I found Mark Shuttleworth's comment regarding community based crowd funding producing a better phone than one person interesting.
<mokmeister> Also the realism regarding being unable to compete without losing against mainstream phone manufacturers for me shows how clued in he is.
<mokmeister> He's someone to admire, for as much as what he is trying to do as for what he has already achieved.
<mokmeister> met.ie
<mokmeister> doh! Sorry, not meant for here! :D
<mokmeister> Jaysus, the old weather forecast doesn't look great.
<mokmeister> Dry spells with thundery showers and local spot flooding.
<tdr112> airurando: hey
<tdr112> going to any of the festival of curiosity events
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> no can do.
<airurando> :-(
<airurando> heading south at the weekend.
<airurando> saw the tog ducks on the nine o clock news though :-)
<mokmeister> looks really interesting
<airurando> rte did a good job
<tdr112> ha
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-26
<airurando> evening
<mokmeister> Evening airurando, hope all is well
<mokmeister> Just watched Starship Troopers Invasion, class!
<airurando> Hey mokmeister
<airurando> all good here
<mokmeister> Non stop shooting up alien bugs
<airurando> and with you?
<mokmeister> good to hear. Yeah, all's grand here
<airurando> he he sounds fun
<mokmeister> Yes indeed.
<mokmeister> Any plans for the weekend?
<airurando> mokmeister: will you be able to attend the irc meeting next Thursday?
<airurando> Cork this weekend for us!
<mokmeister> yep, I hope to.
<mokmeister> Very nice
<airurando> excellent
 * airurando is not the fastest on the keyboard so he is spending his Friday night typing notes for the meeting.
<airurando> sad  but true...
<mokmeister> It'll take now til Thursday to type them up? How long is this meeting? ;)
<mokmeister> So what's the agenda for the meeting anyway?
<airurando> are you not on the mailing list mokmeister?
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/630/detail/
<mokmeister> I am on the mailing list
<airurando> feck did my mail to the list not arrive?
<mokmeister> Some interesting topics. Hope we have a good attendance
<airurando> sent announcement re next meeting, including agenda, on the 24th
<mokmeister> Hope I remember to attend! :D
<mokmeister> hang on, I'll check
<mokmeister> Yep, I got it alright.
<airurando> good
<airurando> read you e-mails!!!!
<mokmeister> Probably just skimmed it at the time, didn't check the agenda, I know that much
<mokmeister> I know!
<airurando> skimmed it!!!
<mokmeister> And READ, not skim!
<airurando> I am hurt
<mokmeister> hahaha!
<mokmeister> Sorrry!
<airurando> I know I prattle on at times
<airurando> trying to curb that
<mokmeister> Ah no, you're far from the worst prattler there is!
<mokmeister> Not that you're a prattler either! :D
<mokmeister> Am I prattling now? ;)
<airurando> Oh you are just full of compliments tonight!
<mokmeister> hehehe!
<mokmeister> It's a Friday night, happy days!
<airurando> what do you think of http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/3319678/size/992
<mokmeister> let me have a look...
<airurando> as a kick off point for the LoCo reboot
<mokmeister> I wonder would it be a better idea to hold more frequent meetings?
<mokmeister> And I'm just throwing it out there like
<airurando> yeah fair point
<mokmeister> but if there were more frequent meetings it might help make more of a bond within the community
<airurando> but it got a bit mundane before we crashed
<mokmeister> yeah, I know what you mean.
<airurando> I want to start slow and seee what develops, if anything
<mokmeister> indeed.
<airurando> at the quarterly meetings we could discuss impending events
<mokmeister> Start too slow though and it might just peter out
<airurando> vUDSs
<airurando> UJGs
<airurando> Release Parties
<airurando> might peter out
<airurando> but
<airurando> monthly was hard with little to discuss
<airurando> we would have solid items for discussion at quarterly meetings
<airurando> just banter here
<mokmeister> true.
<airurando> I don't know what the answer is
<airurando> just ideas
<mokmeister> Yeah, I don't know either.
<airurando> no doubt there is genuine good will
<airurando> but also no doubt we have lost rock stars due to some recent decisions
<airurando> rebuilding is required
<mokmeister> I was a regular on PCLinux OS forums for a good while, and I found the IRC channel kept me coming back to the forums and the like. That channel has fairly much died in the last year or so though.
<airurando> ups and downs of any open source project I suppose
<mokmeister> Again, loss of rockstars and other infighting and the like kinda killed it I think
<mokmeister> Yes indeed.
<airurando> infighting is so destructive
<mokmeister> Tis
<mokmeister> Twould be good to build something good here though and keep it going
<airurando> I don't agree with everything but I don't presume I am the be all and end all
<airurando> we live in a world or grey
<airurando> and consensus only goes so far
<mokmeister> I like Ubuntu, it's got a lot going for it, I sometimes wonder though does the commercial side of things hurt the community side of things.
<airurando> consensus is dull
<mokmeister> hahaha!
<mokmeister> Consensus keeps the world spinning! :D
<airurando> of course commercial interests will dampen community
<airurando> but I argue I should not
<airurando> a strong single minded direction is warranted
<airurando> row in behind unless you TOTALLY are against the direction
<mokmeister> yeah, I've been reading alot of what Mark Shuttleworth has been saying regarding community and single minded decisions and the like.
<mokmeister> And alot of what he has been saying makes sense.
<mokmeister> Someone has to make the tough decisions.
<airurando> aye
<mokmeister> and I think the fact that Ubuntu is as popular as it is sometimes makes it difficult to introduce change
<mokmeister> People do like to bash what's popular.
<airurando> and I recognise it it very easy for me to take my position as a user rather that a contributor
<mokmeister> But that's not the only reason why people object to what's being done either.
<airurando> no easay answer
<airurando> *easy
<mokmeister> There are some valid criticism of some of the directions being taken
<airurando> indeed
<airurando> but if you disagree with your boss so you quit?
<mokmeister> Yeah, I don't contribute half as much as I would like, but I try at the same time...
<mokmeister> hahaha!
<airurando> work to make it better and stronger.
<mokmeister> Depends on how much you love your job
<mokmeister> (or you need the money)
<airurando> fight from within.
<airurando> my view
<airurando> open source is way too black and white
<mokmeister> Fighting from within is valid only of there is a chance of success.
<mokmeister> There is no point fighting to lose
<airurando> you either love it or hate it
<mokmeister> I've never been a fan of the last stand kinda thing!
<airurando> someone has to loose
<airurando> feck
<airurando> lose
<airurando> bad example here
<airurando> but
<mokmeister> hmmm, I'm not so sure.
<airurando> Steve Jobs
<mokmeister> go on anyway, I'm listening
<airurando> Apple
<airurando> could you imagine apple being open source?
<mokmeister> Nope
<airurando> iOS
<airurando> OSX
<airurando> now
<airurando> could you imagine any open source project achieving the same prominance
<mokmeister> No.
<mokmeister> No single project will
<mokmeister> but I think FOSS will eventually eclipse anything the likes of Apple could ever do.
<mokmeister> It only stands to reason.
<airurando> after 30 years in existance linux has not reached the masses
<airurando> why
<mokmeister> Passionate, committed people making the very best software that is open to peer review can only lead to great things
<airurando> apples version of linux/BSD did reach the masses
<airurando> mokmeister: linux has had the most passionate committed people ever since its inception
<mokmeister> I suppose there may be a point to the taking the best of FOSS and polishing it and then marketing the hell out of it.
<mokmeister> Yep
<mokmeister> And that is why it is where it is today.
<airurando> you need someone, one person, to have the correct vision.
<airurando> an open source steve jobs
<airurando> canonical.. now software and hardware...
<airurando> perfect
<mokmeister> And your thinking is that person is Mark Shuttleworth, Ubuntu's benevolent dictator for life?
<airurando> possibly
<airurando> maybe not
<airurando> but I admire him for trying
<mokmeister> Absolutely.
<airurando> his ideas will fly or they wont
<mokmeister> At least he's floating them out there!
<airurando> but damn I admire him totally and I feel it is the right approach
<airurando> wish I had the 700 dollar ish amount to support the edge
<airurando> broken leg earlier in the year has that scuppered
<mokmeister> I admire him too. Linux on the desktop would not be where it is today only for Ubuntu, and he made that happen.
<airurando> will definitely give 20 to the effort
<mokmeister> How's the leg anyway?
<airurando> coming along
<mokmeister> I went for the first day promo, shouldn't really be spending that kind of money on gadgets but I just think it'd be really cool to be part of history in the making.
<airurando> well done you
<mokmeister> maybe not so much be a part but at least own a part! :D
<airurando> I keep looking at it but no chance here
<mokmeister> What those guys are doing just rocks
<airurando> I am torturing myself
<airurando> definitely
 * airurando hopes it goes on general sale in 2014/2015
<airurando> :-)
<mokmeister> Won't happen. Concept phone and all, the mass market phone, if ever picked up by some manufacturer, won't be the same.
<airurando> :-(
<airurando> well then I hope there is a later option to buy the ubuntu edge
<airurando> you have me worried now mokmeister
<airurando> :-(
<mokmeister> oops!
<mokmeister> :D
<airurando> had hoped to get one down the line.
<mokmeister> You might be able to get the next corwd sourced concept phone! :D
<mokmeister> corwd? Am I turning Welsh? I meant Crowd!
<airurando> don't want the next one.....
<airurando> want this one
<airurando> up to 775 dollars now........
<airurando> further out of reach......
<mokmeister> yeah, that's why I was on it on day one. As much as I like the whole concept, and it is probably worth it, I just wouldn't be able to go to $830 for a phuter.
<airurando> contributions are slowing
<mokmeister> I kinda thought about it and said if I didn't do it on day one, I'd never do it, and I wanted to so I did!
<airurando> hope it make it to 32 mill but I can't see it hsppening
<mokmeister> contributions are slowing, aren't they.
<airurando> aye
<mokmeister> of the projections I've seen none of them seem to show them making the $32M
<mokmeister> which is an awful shame.
<airurando> aye :-(
<airurando> hopefully they can pull something out of the bag.
<airurando> or somethings
<mokmeister> Twould want to be a pretty big something!
<mokmeister> Maybe you know how there's a donation on the download page, they should redirect that towards the crowd sourcing page.
<mokmeister> Might help
<airurando> good idea...
<airurando> still small help
<mokmeister> yeah
<airurando> If I win the lotto I will go for the 80,000 level and give an edge to my 99 best friends
<mokmeister> I've been thinking the same thing!
<mokmeister> I'd love if my company got involved, but being a conservative utility type I can't see it happen, despite my encouragement.
<mokmeister> Of course I'm only expressing my own opinions here and anything I say do not reflect in any way on any opinion my company may hold
<airurando> or course
<mokmeister> just to get the disclaimer out of the way and all that! :D
<airurando> hehehe
<mokmeister> ;)
<mokmeister> Cool, here we are at the start of a new day!
<airurando> you say that like it is a good thing.........
<mokmeister> Of course it is! We've lived to see another day, what could be better!
<mokmeister> airurando: Were you talking about hangouts and the like in a mailing list post recently, or am I dreaming?
<mokmeister> I think it would be a good idea to maybe try one, put faces to nicks and all that.
<airurando> you are right
<airurando> I agree
<airurando> did you read Jeffreys response
<airurando> don't tell me you skimmed it
<mokmeister> ermmm, what was I saying about skimming earlier...
<mokmeister> oh, beat me to it!
<airurando> ;_)
<mokmeister> :D
<mokmeister> so what did he say again? ;)
<airurando> I thing a hangout could help with lots of things
<airurando> Jeffrey pointed out not open source
<airurando> also people don't want google a/cs
<airurando> fair point
<airurando> but
<mokmeister> absolutely.
<mokmeister> fair point.
<airurando> I think we could use hangouts during meetings and for UGJs
<mokmeister> hey, maybe that could be a project for us, to set up a video conferencing system with jitsi or something
<mokmeister> dunno how feasible that would be, but might be something worth exploring.
<mokmeister> As much for fun as anything else
<airurando> WARNING WARNING mokmeister you are flying well above my head with that one
<mokmeister> Might get people interested in a bit of hacking
<mokmeister> hahaha!
<airurando> Sounds great but WAY out of my league
<mokmeister> ah sure once you'd get into you'd be flying well over it!
<airurando> give me bacterial and procaryotic genetics anyday
<airurando> *bacteria
<mokmeister> yeah, it all sounds great talking about, it's the implementation that can be a bit tricky! ;)
<airurando> exciting idea though
<mokmeister> procaryotic genetics? Jeez, what on earth is that?
<airurando> really exciting
<airurando> your idea that is
<airurando> procaryotic genetics = bacterial genetics
<airurando> eucaryotic genetice is everything else from yeasts to us
<mokmeister> ok
<mokmeister> WARNING! Now you're getting way out of my league!!! :D
<airurando> he he
<airurando> horses for courses
<airurando> procaryotic geneticswhat the hell am I doing here?
<mokmeister> true
<mokmeister> hahaha
<airurando> clearly I took a wrong turn somewhere ;-)
<mokmeister> my true statement was intended towards your horses for courses statement rather tan the what am i doing here statement
<mokmeister> :)
<mokmeister> Yah, not at all,  I can clearly see how an interest in procaryotic genetics would lead you to have an interest in Open Source software... ;)
<airurando> please enlighten me
<mokmeister> I couldn't enlighten you any more than you already are! :D
<mokmeister> No, I was messing
<airurando> hehehe
<mokmeister> I have no idea how procaryotic genetics and ubuntu go together!
<airurando> you should look over my testimonials on my wiki page
<airurando> I am not a geek
<mokmeister> where's your wiki?
<mokmeister> HAve I skimmed it? ;)
<airurando> clearly.......
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeODonohue
<mokmeister> thanks
<airurando> come to think of you you never gave me a testimonial mokmeister
<airurando> you are dead to me... ;-)
<airurando> only messing :-)
<airurando> just in case...
<mokmeister> Just reading your wiki!
<mokmeister> Pretty good too!
<mokmeister> I'll have to think of a testimonial!
<airurando> he he
<mokmeister> "Mike is to Ubuntu what procaryotics are to genetics"
<airurando> he he
<mokmeister> How's that for a start?
<airurando> you are too late
<mokmeister> darn!
<airurando> I am an Ubuntu Member already
<airurando> even without you
<mokmeister> hehehehe!
<mokmeister> I was interested to see you try to get involvement in your kids school
<mokmeister> How did you get on, and the like?
<airurando> not great in the end
<mokmeister> I was at a parent teacher association meeting there and brought up scratch and coder dojo and the like, and the principle asked me if I'd get involved.
<mokmeister> oh? How so?
<airurando> my kids use ubuntu and probably some of their friends but no take up in the school proper
<mokmeister> I was hoping to get a live CD / USB with scrathc and all that ready for the school
<airurando> mokmeister you so should
<mokmeister> yeah, just a case of getting down to it.
<airurando> do
<airurando> DO
<airurando> and blog about it
<airurando> you are Clare right
<mokmeister> don't blog
<mokmeister> yep
<mokmeister> Sixmilebridge
<airurando> well tell me you story and my four time s ayear blog will benefit
<airurando> what dojo is nearest?
<mokmeister> ok!
<mokmeister> there's one in Limerick and Ennis.
<mokmeister> I've emailed them both without response.
<airurando> surprising
<mokmeister> They have dojos on Saturdays
<airurando> thought they would both grab you
<mokmeister> I was thinking of calling in with the kids but never got around to it.
<airurando> you should
<airurando> I have a friend here in athy who is more a hardware guy
<mokmeister> Actually, just thinking of the kids there, I think Ubuntu has hit onto a good thing with Unity. They both prefer it to anything else.
<mokmeister> ok
<airurando> both my kids like it also
<airurando> well this friend wants to get something like coderdojo up and running in athy but more hardware I expect :-(
<mokmeister> Julie is great, her teacher is always having troubles with her Windows PC. She told her she should use Ubuntu. I burned an Edubuntu disk for her and she brought it in. She also tried to fix the computer.
<mokmeister> Well, hardware is good too.
<mokmeister> A couple of Arduinos and a couple of PIs with scratch loaded on them, no end to what everyone could get up to!
<airurando> yeah no doubt. But even further from my area of expertise
<airurando> Eric Cantona in a film on TG4
<airurando> bolt out of the blue
<mokmeister> airurando: did you ever try the likes of http://www.codecademy.com/
<mokmeister> might pique your interest?
<mokmeister> Eric Cantona?
<mokmeister> Wow!
<airurando> yeah heard of codeacademy.com
<airurando> bought a few python and linux books
<airurando> Interest is high for years
<airurando> time is limiting
<airurando> wife, two kids and other interests
<airurando> and I don't mean that in a bad way
<mokmeister> Yeah, I know exactly where you're coming from. Only so many hours in the day at the end of the day, as it were!
<airurando> aye, and with that in mind a hectic Saturday beckons so I best be off to bed.
<mokmeister> speaking of which, I'm gonna hit the sack, end of the day for me!
<airurando> Great chatting to you
<mokmeister> great minds think alike!
<airurando> hehe
<mokmeister> indeed! Nice one
<airurando> take care
<mokmeister> you too
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-27
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Thursday 01 Aug 13 @ 20:30. Agenda at http://tin.ie/6l ||Stay tuned for details of our next social event ||
<airurando> http://uds.ubuntu.com/about/ so needs to be updated
<airurando> more how to participate info needed and the history section needs to include the vUDSs
<mokmeister> Well, just installed 13.10 on a laptop, seems a flyer. Fairly stable as well for an Alpha! No crashes yet.
<airurando> go mokmeister
<airurando> New blogpost: http://airurando.wordpress.com/2013/07/27/too-much-power-is-a-dangerous-thing-particularly-in-my-hands/
<mokmeister> hehehe, never pays to skim! :d
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-28
<frotto> hi guys    can I ask you a suggestion ?
#ubuntu-ie 2014-07-21
<thethomaseffect> Hi guys, it has been a while! :)
<zmoylan-pi> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2014-07-22
<Amaze-balls> Good Morning !
<Amaze-balls> Dia Guit
<Amaze-balls> ;)
#ubuntu-ie 2014-07-25
<GlassPlastic> Just a quickie jott for the logs, but I was just asked if our office could have a possible alternatieve to the HP Officejet Pro K5400, that if very easy on Ink etc ... for an office ?
#ubuntu-ie 2014-07-27
<locodir-user> hello ! :)
<locodir-user> anyone in here?
<chrono800> hi :)
<chrono800> Anyone up and awake? :)
#ubuntu-ie 2015-07-23
<larryone> hi guys
<larryone> I have lost that "peaceful, easy feeling" that The Eagles were singing about
<larryone> all thanks to 15.04 and systemd
<larryone> when I do a `service haproxy reload`  my expectation was that it would have the same effect as a `systemctl reload haproxy.service`
<larryone> and it would be great because then puppet wouldn't have to give a shite what OS version it was reloading the config on
<larryone> however this is not the case, doing `service haproxy reload` on 15.04 results in things being very very broken
<larryone> so I have 2 choices - make puppet issue a different reload command depending on the OS version =0(
<larryone> or fixing my OS so that `system blah blah` commands do the systemd thing that I expect
<larryone> which I thought it was supposed to
<larryone> according to the service script:
<larryone> # When this machine is running systemd, standard service calls are turned into
<larryone> # systemctl calls.
<larryone> but it doesnt seem to want to do that with haproxy
<czajkowski> http://www.oscon.com/open-source-2015/public/content/video
<czajkowski> keynotes fomr OSCON on now
#ubuntu-ie 2016-07-27
<czajkowski> tdr112: when are you heading to EMF Camp?
<tdr112> Friday , coming back on the Monday
<tdr112> maybe a tea on the monday
<tdr112> we are renting a car
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> I live in Goadlming
<czajkowski> so it's very close
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> and then guikldford is the big town close by
<tdr112> cool, I will let you know on Sunday evening or so
<czajkowski> yeha no bother
<czajkowski> tdr112: when do ye arrive?
<tdr112> Friday morning ~ 9
<tdr112> the flight
<tdr112> no sure how much of a drive it is
<tdr112> It says around 40 miles
<czajkowski> where are you flying into ?
<czajkowski> Gatwick ?
<tdr112> yep
<czajkowski> ah not too bad, bit of traffic at that hour but as schools are out it may be a bit ligher
